# How I got Morgan



## AdamW (Jun 2, 2005)

I've always had cats growing up - love them dearly. My junior year of college I wanted to get a cat. I was living in an apartment and wanted a cat of my own (roommate had one). 
Off we went to the animal shelter. I looked around and didn't see any young cats. I was ideally looking for a cat that was about two or three years old (kittens annoy me). They didn't have many cats and I was quite discouraged. I asked one of the employees if they had any more. "Well, there is this one litter in the next room, but they are hissy and no one can get near them". It seems that someone moved out of a house and left their knocked-up cat behind. These kittens had no human interaction until the SPCA captured them and dropped them off at the shelter. 

Walking in all the cats ran and hid. If you went up to one it hissed and backed away. The mommy cat didn't really care to be pet either. So I sat on the floor and reached out to a little gray one. No luck. It hissed, spit, and ran. As I'm trying to convince another little gray one that I'm not the devil, I feel something on my legs. Here this calico climbed right into my lap. She pawed at my hand and mewed. So I figure - she picked me out.

She was very small and didn't look all that alert. She slept the whole way home and all afternoon and into the evening. She woke up to eat and then back to sleep. I kept thinking that this didn't look good.

I grabbed a comb and pulled about 20 fleas off the kitten. I was amazed. I often hear that ten fleas can kill a kitten in about a day. I kept an eye on her all evening. The next day I took her to the vet, got some kitten flea stuff and a few shots. 

It took about three days for her to have energy. I figure she must have been close to the edge. After a week she was playing and zipping around like you would expect a kitten to.

Morgan is now three years old and is a small cat. I found out that about half her litter passed on either that night or the following night. The lady at the shelter said that some of them were pretty sick. Thankfully, none of her litter had to be put down. Its a shame that they didn't all make it, but the ones that didn't pass were adopted.

Thats my story about Morgan. Shes an interesting cat and I love telling the story about her picking out her owner....


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Morgan*

That's a wonderful story, Adam. You were certainly meant for each other  

seashell


----------



## E_R (Jul 6, 2005)

That's a great story! You never hear of that!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What a heart -warming/-breaking story.
I am so happy that Morgan has found such a great kitty-parent. 
By the way - I love the name - Morgan
Thank you for sharing!


----------

